
Ask HN: Is it insane to start a Wordpress-based blog in 2019? - amrrs
I&#x27;m planning to start a blog&#x2F;site where multiple people can post their stories. My initial thought was Wordpress but that includes hosting charge. On the other hand, If I pick Hugo + Netlify, I am not sure if multiple people can post in it (due to their technical limitation of writing markdown)<p>Any feedback?
======
smacktoward
I wouldn't call it insane at all. WordPress isn't sexy, but it works _really
well_ for exactly the use case you're describing.

With WP, you can give contributors a friendly graphical interface to write
with and they're off to the races. With a static site generator, you have to
first teach them some technical stuff that most writers won't know coming in
(Markdown, Git, etc.). That's not _impossible_ to do, but it adds friction and
discourages contributions. I guarantee you no writer who doesn't know Git will
appreciate you forcing them to learn it.

Yes, you need hosting to run WordPress, but WordPress hosting is widely
available for dirt cheap, including from the WP team themselves at
[https://wordpress.com](https://wordpress.com). And WordPress expertise is
also widely available and relatively cheap, so if your project turns out to be
a big success and you need help scaling it up, that help is not hard to find.

There are certainly categories of site that WordPress isn't a good fit for --
you wouldn't want to build an SPA on top of it, I mean -- but for the specific
case of publishing a multi-user blog, it is very nearly a perfect fit.

------
dvtrn
Netlify has a CMS front end that supports Hugo so contributors don't
necessarily need to know how to write in Markdown, just FYI:
[https://www.netlifycms.org/](https://www.netlifycms.org/)

But for your use case of multiple contributors, and to answer your question
directly; no I wouldn't say WP is an insane choice-if you're most familiar
with it and don't mind the administration, go for it.

------
cheeky78
Wordpress has its issues but you can find plugins for almost anything you
need.

